# Over ear headphone around 2k



## abhigeek (Feb 28, 2016)

I want to buy Over ear headphones. I'm thinking about sennheiser as I already own cx 180 earphone and they are damn good.

*Budget*: 2k
*
Brand Preference*: Sennheiser or anything better you could suggest.

*Usage*: For online lectures, movies and songs.

*Anything else*:
I'm thinking about buying Sennheiser HD 202 II @ 1729[h=1][/h]


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 29, 2016)

ATH-M20x for 3k


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 29, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ATH-M20x for 3k


Na I can't spend 3k on headphone.
Should I go with hd 202?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 29, 2016)

I had 202 II, now using Samson SR850,
SR850 > 202 II, in soundquality
202 II > SR850 in comfort


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 1, 2016)

f**k this, I'm getting frustrated in buying perfect headphone.
I'm just going to buy hd 202 and hell with it.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 1, 2016)

Tbh...music and headphones are very subjective things.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 1, 2016)

my team mate had hd202 and I use Ath m50, razer kraken, hd598.
i could never recommend hd202 to anybody.

so instead try ath m20 if you could budget it.


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 1, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> my team mate had hd202 and I use Ath m50, razer kraken, hd598.
> i could never recommend hd202 to anybody.
> 
> so instead try ath m20 if you could budget it.


Damn I'm confused now:sad_NF:


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 1, 2016)

i will give it a listen tomorrow and tell u again! 
hd 202 are popular headphones. all the freshers buy them on joining to fit in with the cool dudes sporting headphones. half of the office floor will be plugged in while serious coding.

they will be good if you never listened to other higher quality ones. since u will never know. :ninja_NF:


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 1, 2016)

> hd 202 are popular headphones. all the freshers buy them on joining to fit in with the cool dudes sporting headphones. half of the office floor will be plugged in while serious coding.



offtopic: explain ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 2, 2016)

I checked the hd202, u can get it.
its hd 180 that's poor.

in fact when I started working I got hd202 from the team, I was using that for few days.



Nerevarine said:


> offtopic: explain ?



IT companies, some people just put on their headphones and forget.
while others prefer to talk all day through.


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 8, 2016)

@a_k_s_h_a_y 
hd 202 is  over the ear or on the ear?


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 8, 2016)

abhigeek said:


> @a_k_s_h_a_y
> hd 202 is  over the ear or on the ear?


Over-ear.


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 8, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Over-ear.


Okay.
I want to go with hd 202, but I'm still sceptical.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 8, 2016)

abhigeek said:


> Okay.
> I want to go with hd 202, but I'm still sceptical.


I would go for the HD 400 series. 500 if you have the money.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 8, 2016)

If you can go with in ear earphones, then Soundmagic E10s, will give the best sound quality for the money


----------



## aakaash (Mar 11, 2016)

Go with the HD 202 ii. I have a pair for one year and I am very happy with them. The sound quality is good with a slight emphasis on the low end. These are not over the rear but on the ear type (I've got huge ears ). I got them for RS 1500 on eBay. You can also look for Samson sr850- these have very good reviews on forums but I have not listened to them and hence cannot vouch for them.

Sent from my Redmi 2 prime using Tapatalk


----------

